# Big Boy Mesquite Pike Lure



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Close to 9" long and weighs well over 4oz. turned from mesquite, I really have to say, I love turning that wood, plus each piece is different and you never know what colors are going to pop out.

Hope you all like him!
Tom


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! I love the natural (non painted) lures when the wood is so nice.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is beautiful. Where did you get the hardware?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Iv'e said it before, you could make dowle out of a nice piece of Mesquite and it would look like a magic wand. Killer, just killer.


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

nice job. have you made any spook type lures with it? what kind of action do you get?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Blackhawk78418 said:


> nice job. have you made any spook type lures with it? what kind of action do you get?


I have not made a spook type lure with the mesquite but have made them with cypress or my favorite Alaskan yellow cedar. Both of those types of wood have an awesome grain for topwater lures and you really do not even have to seal them. I do anyway as it does help for those long casting days.

BTW, hi everyone!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, maybe try brass rattles instead of glass.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

HEY!! Glad to see you, been a very long time


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice to see you around these parts Mate!!! Have you been fishing down in Mexico lately?????


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Robert A. said:


> Nice to see you around these parts Mate!!! Have you been fishing down in Mexico lately?????


Shannon and I did southern baja last year, got into some nice 50-80lb grade tuna. Good times. Looks like we are gonna be buying our fist home soon so it might be our last trip for a while. bummer, but hey, a house. 

hey Bill! good to see you as well.


----------



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Surf Hunter said:


> I have not made a spook type lure with the mesquite but have made them with cypress or my favorite Alaskan yellow cedar. Both of those types of wood have an awesome grain for topwater lures and you really do not even have to seal them. I do anyway as it does help for those long casting days.
> 
> BTW, hi everyone!


Is there a source for Alaskan yellow cedar in Houston?


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Surf Hunter said:


> I have not made a spook type lure with the mesquite but have made them with cypress or my favorite Alaskan yellow cedar. Both of those types of wood have an awesome grain for topwater lures and you really do not even have to seal them. I do anyway as it does help for those long casting days.
> 
> BTW, hi everyone!


You dnt have to seal cedar? I use red cedar from lowes I seal em but jus would like to know. If clear coat get puncured while fishing it wont get water logged?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Blackhawk78418 said:


> You dnt have to seal cedar? I use red cedar from lowes I seal em but jus would like to know. If clear coat get puncured while fishing it wont get water logged?


Sorry it took me a while to respond. You know, life and such. 
Red cedar is mandatory to seal, Alaskan yellow cedar has a very very tight pore structure that generally does not need to be sealed. i buy my AYC that is center cut and kiln dried at a local place. It is spendy but very nice. I think the last rough cut 2x6 I bought was about 6 foot and $75.00. Not sure who might have it in houston, i live 2000 miles away.


----------

